
A broken Windows 10 mail app ruined this guy's job search - ishener
https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/515qgc/tifu_by_applying_for_jobs_with_the_windows_10/
======
marvel_boy
{Not suing Microsoft, guys. First, this is almost certainly my fault (I AM on
TIFU, not techsupport). Second, I am English. We don't sue. We complain in the
pettiest medium available to us.

LOL

